# sides that goes well with barbecue ribs



## noahlowryfan (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying the premade ribs at Safeway for dinner on Sunday and was wondering what side dish goes well with it. the side dishes will be homemade.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 29, 2008)

Homemade Potato Salad!  Or Cole Slaw!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 29, 2008)

Corn ..... =)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 29, 2008)

apple sauce.
ha thats my fave to eat with ribs


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 29, 2008)

will fries be okay?


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

white corn on the cob


----------



## *KT* (Aug 29, 2008)

I agree with corn and/or potato salad... or even baked potato.  =)


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 29, 2008)

Corn on the Cob and cubed BBQ'd potatoes...


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2008)

creme cheese and bacon wrapped jalapenos.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 29, 2008)

mmm corn on the cob!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 29, 2008)

Corn, Cole Slaw, Mac & Cheese, Green Salad, Pasta Salad, Herbed Red Potatoes...I could go on for days.


----------



## frocher (Aug 30, 2008)

...........


----------

